# St Lucie Florida Help



## awgv (Sep 25, 2009)

Heading down to St. Lucie for a week. We are doing a bottom fishing charter but wondered if anyone has been to the area and can give me some tips. Haven't done much saltwater fishing and I am hoping to take my nephew out. Anyone have any suggestions for surf fishing spots, piers, set ups, etc...? Anything would be appreciated as I have no clue where to start! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've never fished that side, only the gulf, but many of the piers down in FL have bait shops where you can rent rods for the day so you can start there. If you bring your own, you'll probably want some salmon type gear. 

Here is a website showing popular methods for bottom fishing (I use the fishfinder and knocker rigs):

http://miamifishing.com/fishing-reports/essential-bottom-fishing-rigs-comprehensive-guide

I start with 20 lb mono with 20 lb floro leader and go up from there if necessary. For where I fish on the gulf I typically use 3/4 or 1 oz egg sinkers to hold bottom but the tide might be stronger on your side.

Right now the spanish mackerel are running on the gulf side. Casting spoons work well for these. They have very sharp teeth so check you leader often or use a light wire leader.

Keep an eye out for the water to boil and birds diving - this is where bigger fish are pushing bait to the surface.


----------



## awgv (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome thanks!!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Some piers charge $ to fish.


----------



## jason454 (Aug 28, 2012)

Try snook nook tackle shop in jensen beach, they will point you in right direction. use live shrimp around bridges. Also cast doa terror eyes.


----------



## risingtidecharters (Sep 3, 2016)

Stuart is great for walking the beaches for snook. They have had some water quality issues lately, but still some fish around.


----------

